

Improve Your Python: 'yield' and Generators Explained - gbtxg
http://www.jeffknupp.com/blog/2013/04/07/improve-your-python-yield-and-generators-explained/

======
ColinWright
This is a good explanation, but I still prefer the one from StackOverflow:

    
    
        http://stackoverflow.com/questions/231767/the-python-yield-keyword-explained?answertab=votes#tab-top
    

You can tell it's popular, because it's been submitted to many times:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1603179>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3066144>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4769449>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4810661>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5124929> \- Good discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5399772>

